# Eclipse: Parameter für Anwendung setzen



## gnixob (22. Sep 2004)

Hallo

Ich hab ein kleines Programm geschrieben, das von der Standardeingabe liest und mit
diesem Wert weiterarbeitet.
Wie kann ich unter Eclipse dies testen? 
Da gibt es Run as Java application aber Ich kann keine Argumente übergeben

Normalerweise auf Kommandozeile ruft mann es so auf :

java Amnestie 23

Wie schaff ich das unter Eclipse


Danke


----------



## foobar (22. Sep 2004)

Im Run-Dialog kannst du unter dem Reiter Arguments, Parameter mitgeben.


----------



## gnixob (23. Sep 2004)

Ja hab es gefunden. 
Hab ständig nur run as versucht und run garnicht.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (23. Sep 2004)

Ich habe den Titel mal ein wenig einleuchtender gestaltet.


----------

